
Facebook is down - emingo
https://www.facebook.com/#
======
tracker1
Wow... It's funny, but I always used FB as the example of a large, distributed
application that is mostly available all the time... This is the first
instance of FB being truly down that I can think of.

I'm guessing it's a federation/network issue more than at the application
level, but that's just my own opinion without insight into their systems. I
don't have FB access from where I am so no idea what the real issues are.

------
danhardman
This is going to have such a bad knock-on effect on all apps that rely on the
Facebook Graph API. I mean, I can't even use Tinder right now!

------
mariust
Yey;)

